# Sports



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

I was wondering what sports did/do you guys/gals play️️


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

At my age, I watch them all but don't play anything except golf, guns and boats.


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

Just recently got into Steel Shooting. A couple ranges near me run Fun Steel matches once a month.

Other than that, Bowling and Disc Golf


----------



## Kdawg3030 (Nov 1, 2015)

Fun, I wrestle, play football, and shoot archery. (every now and then even some disk golf)


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Sparky_D said:


> Just recently got into Steel Shooting. A couple ranges near me run Fun Steel matches once a month.
> 
> Other than that, Bowling and Disc Golf


My son is also into steel shooting. He just got first place against the other 30,000 members of his law enforcement group. We will be going out tomorrow to practice steel shooting to see if my son'd dad still has it after all these years!


----------

